# My Story & Small Collection of Handbags.. (glamourdoll.)



## glamourdoll.

I've actually been wanting to do this for a while, but I just never had the time to take out my camera. 

I remember I was first exposed to handbags when my uncle took me to the LV store with him back when I was 7. Back then, I was absolutely intrigued with Holt Renfrew, and LV since the decor was so pretty and I loved the store displays. I remember that my uncle purchased a wallet for himself and I was absolutely amazed at the service that one got 'just' for buying a wallet, not to mention the price tag of it to a 7 year old, which could've bought me infinite amounts of beanie babies back then. 

Ever since then, I've always been intrigued and loved designer handbags. Of course, my mother could not justify purchasing something like a LV for a 7 year old, and I'm very glad she didn't. The only things that I had to carry at age 7 was probably my Gameboy color and a mirror. 

Anyways, as the years went by, I started forgetting about LV and just focusing on other handbags. The first bags that I began collecting was then the Tokidoki by Lesportsac collaboration came out. I was around the age of 13 or 14, and I absolutely loved the pictures on it. 





Sorry for the group picture. It's very difficult to get these bags to be stiff and be picture ready. 

When I hit 15, I started venturing into the territory of Juicy Couture. I think their slogans and store displays really appealed to me back then. I also started my love for leather. I've given most of them away to my younger cousin, and these are the two that I use on a daily basis still. 





The red one was my definite favorite. I brought it with me everywhere and used it everyday for 8 months. It's definitely showing wear now since I brought it on a roadtrip to Las Vegas with me last February..


----------



## glamourdoll.

While in Las Vegas, of course I was constantly bombarded with the beautiful displays and handbags of Louis Vuitton. I was once again reminded of the luxury handbags that I loved when I was younger. My mother decided to purchase my first Coach for me there.









These two Coach bags definitely fueled the addiction in me. I quickly fell in love with the Madison collection of Coach, and bought a few more. 








Sabrina is my definite favorite out of the entire Coach collection. 





Julianne that I use for school everyday.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Fast forward to last September. It's my final year in high school, and my parents asked me what I wanted as a graduation gift. My first response was 'Louis Vuitton'. After all those years, I still could not fall out of love with LV, and I felt that it was a good way to end my final high school years. 

Here is my first LV - Monogram Speedy 30, purchased in September 2009. 





After my first bag, I guess my parents found out how much I really loved LV, and how special it was to me. It seemed like a perfect match!  I came home one day after school and I found this waiting for me from my dad. 
Tivoli GM - purchased in September 2009.





I guess I became hooked on LV after those two bags. I have to admit that I am really lucky, and blessed to have my parents. I am very thankful of all these gifts that I have received. Here is my Epi Alma in Cassis. I've always loved the color purple. 
Epi Alma Cassis -purchased in October 2009.





Brea PM in Amarante - purchased January 2010.


----------



## glamourdoll.

January rolled around, and my 18th birthday was approaching. Once again, my parents bought me to LV and allowed me to purchase I wanted. I went with the Vernis Alma in Deco Gris Art, and a Monogram Eva. (Forgot to take a photo of the Eva, so I used an old group photo)









Other than my love for LV, I am also strangely attracted to Prada. I think that their leather is absolutely gorgeous. I suppose I don't really have a story to the purchases of my Pradas. It's just something that has always been admired in my head, and I felt that I had to get it out of the way when I found the bags on sale..


----------



## glamourdoll.

All the accessories acquired during my handbag time period. 




LV Pochette, LV Insolite wallet, Prada wallet, Dior wallet, LV Vernis key & change holder. 

I know that this is definitely not the end of my collection, but I am currently very content with what I have right now. It's been a crazy few years, and I certainly look forward to expanding my handbag collection as I get older. 
Thank you so much for letting me share my story and collection with you all. I am really happy to have found a forum where everyone understands this handbag 'obsession' that I have, and that I can share opinions and thoughts with you all!


----------



## lv-lover

Beautiful collection! I really love the Pradas, I'm liking leathers more than LV canvas these days.


----------



## airborne




----------



## PhantaBitten

What great parents! You have a lovely collection


----------



## fashion_mom1

Love the LV and Prada


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Great collection! Love the LV and prada!


----------



## Necromancer

You have a fabulous collection.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Your a lucky girl and have had great taste at such an early age!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## tillie46

That's quite a collection............Congratulations


----------



## miss gucci

love your collecion...congrats


----------



## Cest Si Bon

Amazing collection!


----------



## ecmf

great collection, i love your lv's


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Wonderful collection.  I really love your Vernis pieces.*


----------



## Ilgin

Great collection, great pics! My favorite is the Vernis Alma!


----------



## ashtray-girl

great collection


----------



## nyc_besos

lovely collection! such variety!
I love that vernis key chain/coin purse


----------



## Coral3

Adore your vernis pieces, especially the Alma - gorgeous!! (Am completely addicted to vernis!)  ...of course the others are all beautiful too!


----------



## kitlny

I love PRADA too... really want to have one...
sometimes... prefer miumiu..


----------



## beljwl

nice collection


----------



## notoriousliz

Really great collection!


----------



## heat1900

actually a good taste to the handbags, HONDA? heh


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks everyone!



heat1900 said:


> actually a good taste to the handbags, HONDA? heh



Being 17, I don't really have a choice to the car that my parents give me. My mother's old 2008 Honda Cr-V..


----------



## bfali

OMG I love all of your Tokidoki bags!  They are so cute!!!  And of course your LV Brea!  It's TDF!!!


----------



## giniger

glamourdoll. said:


> Fast forward to last September. It's my final year in high school, and my parents asked me what I wanted as a graduation gift. My first response was 'Louis Vuitton'. After all those years, I still could not fall out of love with LV, and I felt that it was a good way to end my final high school years.
> 
> Here is my first LV - Monogram Speedy 30, purchased in September 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my first bag, I guess my parents found out how much I really loved LV, and how special it was to me. It seemed like a perfect match!  I came home one day after school and I found this waiting for me from my dad.
> Tivoli GM - purchased in September 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I became hooked on LV after those two bags. I have to admit that I am really lucky, and blessed to have my parents. I am very thankful of all these gifts that I have received. Here is my Epi Alma in Cassis. I've always loved the color purple.
> Epi Alma Cassis -purchased in October 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brea PM in Amarante - purchased January 2010.


I am thinking of a brea gm. I was told the material is not as durable as the canvas for an every day bag. What do you think? I will be careful, but I would like to use it often.


----------



## Odebdo

Gorgeous collection!!  I love the story behind it as well...

Enjoy your pieces!!


----------



## glamourdoll.

bfali - thank you for your kind words!

giniger - vernis is really durable. I think it's fine for an everyday bag.

Odebdo - thanks so much!


----------



## sweetpinkx3

Beautiful collection! I love your bags - they're all so pretty .


----------



## More bags

Beautiful collection - congratulations!


----------



## JFLouis

I really love your collection. And that tivoli gift from your dad,OMG!!...coming home and finding this beauty,amazing!! congrats!


----------



## pro_shopper

You have a lovely collection!


----------



## xichic

i love your Pradas!


----------



## Lovedior

i love the brea LV and totally love the color of your dior wallet . you have a nice collection


----------



## Tasi

Great Prada collection glamourdoll!


----------



## Jaded81

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## babyontheway

It is scary how addicting handbags are  You have a great collection and your Epi Alma is out of this world


----------



## Kai Lien

Thanks for sharing your story and collection with us. You have a nice collection. I love your brea! You have some nice LV picks. You are a really lucky girl. I can just imagine how your collection will be when you get older....  Post modeling pics if you get a chance.


----------



## glamourdoll.

sweetpinkx3, More bags, pro_shopper, xichic, Lovedior, Tasi, Jaded81 - Thank you so much! I appreciate your kind comments. 

JFLouis - Thanks! You're right.. I was so happy when I got it from my dad. Good memories are attached to it. 

babyontheway - Thank you so much. Gosh, tell me about it. I'm thankful that I'm not addicted to anything else though.. or else I wouldn't know how to balance my budget out correctly. 

Kai Lien - You are so sweet. Thank you! I can't wait to expand my collection over the years too.. It'll be an interesting journey.


----------



## Bay

Super collection. Love the Pradas!


----------



## Lady Moe

You have a wonderful collection!!! Great taste young lady you are very appreciative & Hondas are great cars!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Bay - Thank you!

Lady Moe - Thanks for your comments, you're so sweet! I definitely don't mind my Honda, but I can't wait to get a younger, sportier car.


----------



## IrisCole

Gorgeous bags!! That EPI Alma is lovely!!


----------



## glamourdoll.

I can't seem to update my first posts anymore?
Anyways, here's an update with my new Chanel camelia flap.. Totally bought this on impulse because I was bored in class and emailed every SA I could find to locate.. I was so lucky to get the last one!


----------



## glamourdoll.

IrisCole - Thank you so much!


----------



## Bhadra

really nice collection! sorry for askin but how old are u now?


----------



## glamourdoll.

Bhadra - thank you! I turned 18 last month.


----------



## Bhadra

*Belated happy bday to u then!*artyhat:


----------



## I want.

gorgeous collection, can i borrow your parent's for a couple handbag shopping years?


----------



## momofgirls

Very Nice Collection


----------



## basicandorganic

OMG! Glamourdoll, I've been waiting to see your whole collection FOREVER!  This is absolutely amazing. every set of handbags you have is so intricate and thought out... you have something for everything! I'm especially intrigued by your coach collection, even though I've never actually liked coach (thought the designs were too busy..) yours is so... simple and elegant.  
I love all your prada bags too.

And of course, you KNOW I love your LV collection.  I especially love the fact that you have the Vernis Alma PM. I've been TRYING to _push_ myself to buy it... but I don't know why I'm resisting. I'm just not courageous enough to wear it, since I'm still in high school (like you). 

And I KNOW i'm getting carried away - BUT I LOVE YOUR SLGS TOO.
I love it all.  


AND. I **JUST** SAW YOUR CHANEL FLAP. Lovely choice. You have amazing taste.

(P.S. Is that a gucci sunglass case I spy in the background? )


----------



## somehearts

Nice collection!
Love the white Prada bag & Chanel camelia flap!


----------



## LVandBaby

awesome parents  Nice collection, love the LVs and tokidokis


----------



## glamourdoll.

I want. - Thanks hun! I don't mind sharing my parents with someone! I need siblings, haha. 

momofgirls - thank you! 

basicandorganic - You are sooo sweet!  I don't know how to thank you for the compliments. I agree with you on the Vernis Alma.. definitely not something I would bring to school, but most people think I'm in university outside of school, so.. 
Yes, thats a Gucci sunglass case.. you have amazing eyes. LOL. 

somehearts - Thank you!! 

LVandBaby - Thanks so much!


----------



## glamourdoll.

New addition.. Chanel Camelia WOC in Rose Fonce


----------



## erinrose

Your collection is amazing glamourdoll, absolutely stunning! Congrats on these gorgeous bags!


----------



## canadianstudies

great collection! and what generous parents you have!! I really love all of your Sabrinas...


----------



## doreenjoy

glamourdoll. said:


> New addition.. Chanel Camelia WOC in Rose Fonce


 

AWESOME!  This is such a pretty bag.


----------



## ehemelay

I have enjoyed reading your chronology of bags - but I especially love your new WOC.  It's beautiful!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Cool!


----------



## glamourdoll.

*erinrose, canadianstudies, doreenjoy, ehemelay, Sewon* - Thank you!


----------



## Tee Tee

Cute!! I love that red Juicy bag.


----------



## ang2383

omg i love your Chanel Camelia WOC in Rose Fonce!!! this is so pretty and the pink is gorgeous!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Love your collection, of course


----------



## glamourdoll.

Updating this thread with some recent handbags I purchased..  Thanks for all your lovely compliments!





Louis Vuitton Epi Brea MM





A Gucci bag that I purchased during a Nordstrom sale. I have no knowledge on Gucci, so I don't really know much about it, other than its a really functional bag lol





Chanel Moujik flap from the Paris-Moscou collection





Louis Vuitton Damier Verona PM


----------



## Justonlyou

Beautiful collection indeed!


----------



## glamourdoll.

I'm in the process of moving right now so here's a family photo before they all head into their dust bags and boxes, lol.


----------



## lowat

Nice collection! Love your Chanel bags!


----------



## basicandorganic

AH!! I saw your signature with the group photo and was SO EXCITED! I have exams right now, so I havent been around... but YOU'RE BAGS ARE SO GORGEOUS! 
Such a wonderful collection. I aspire to it.  Your chanel flap is REALLY growing on me. And all the pictures are so well taken!   Teach me your fabulous bag-shopping ways!

(P.s. Just saw your blog... you are SO pretty!)


----------



## tara203

Thank you for sharing your gorgeous collection, you have beautiful taste.


----------



## scaredycat

Glamourdoll...I love your collection, and you certainly have impeccable taste!


----------



## miss gucci

love your new additions..keep us posted...


----------



## glamourdoll.

*lowat* - thanks!

*basicandorganic* - aw, hun. thanks a lot. you are always so kind to me with your sweet compliments! maybe we can meet up and go shopping together when I'm in Toronto!  Good luck on all your exams~

*tara203* - thank you!

*scaredycat*- thank you so much! 

*miss gucci* - thanks! love your paddington in your siggie, hehe!


----------



## Winiebean

I love the chanel flap, and a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## fiefkedeteut

Great Chanels, wow! Congrats on all and enjoy your collection!


----------



## gossipgirlz

giniger said:


> I am thinking of a brea gm. I was told the material is not as durable as the canvas for an every day bag. What do you think? I will be careful, but I would like to use it often.


 
i brought a brea mm in amarante at the end of april and i have used it every day since then.  it has worn well.  the gm seemed too large and the pm seemed too small for my needs


----------



## glamourdoll.

*Winiebean, fiefkedeteut* - thank you so much! 






My HG bag ever since I got into LV.. Trevi PM! I was really lucky to get one that was made in France so I bought it on the spot without thinking, LOL.


----------



## taperjeangirlx

amazing collection glamourdoll!! 

and i am soo in love with your chanel camelia!!!!


----------



## daphodill84

Love your collection


----------



## twoleather

Great collection, I love your parents as well.


----------



## lovelybeauty

love your collection


----------



## erinrose

Stunning Trevi  I´m so happy we´re finally bag twins!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Glamourdoll...great collection!!  Your HG bag is also my HG  bag.  I have a question about the Breas you have.  If you could only have one, which would you choose, the Epi Brea MM or the Vernis Brea PM.  TIA!


----------



## hambisyosa

Great collection and wonderful parents !


----------



## glamourdoll.

taperjeangirlx said:


> amazing collection glamourdoll!!
> 
> and i am soo in love with your chanel camelia!!!!





daphodill84 said:


> Love your collection





twoleather said:


> Great collection, I love your parents as well.





lovelybeauty said:


> love your collection


Thank you! 



erinrose said:


> Stunning Trevi  I´m so happy we´re finally bag twins!!


Hehe, thanks Sarah.  Your early birthday gift is tooo stunning, I hope to see modelling pics from you soon!! 



lillywillowbug said:


> Glamourdoll...great collection!!  Your HG bag is also my HG  bag.  I have a question about the Breas you have.  If you could only have one, which would you choose, the Epi Brea MM or the Vernis Brea PM.  TIA!


Thanks! They're both different bags to me.. but I'd keep the Vernis one if I could. I recently moved and I decided to leave the Epi Brea behind since I could part with it.. the Vernis one moved with me though!  It's a cute size and its absolutely stunning to me.



hambisyosa said:


> Great collection and wonderful parents !


Thank you!


----------



## Jaydensmommy

You are one very lucky woman.


----------



## SillyLaura

Really like your collection!


----------



## Lola69

AMAZINGGG!!! Congrats on it all i love the Coach & LV!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

glamourdoll. said:


> Fast forward to last September. It's my final year in high school, and my parents asked me what I wanted as a graduation gift. My first response was 'Louis Vuitton'. After all those years, I still could not fall out of love with LV, and I felt that it was a good way to end my final high school years.
> 
> Here is my first LV - Monogram Speedy 30, purchased in September 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my first bag, I guess my parents found out how much I really loved LV, and how special it was to me. It seemed like a perfect match!  I came home one day after school and I found this waiting for me from my dad.
> Tivoli GM - purchased in September 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I became hooked on LV after those two bags. I have to admit that I am really lucky, and blessed to have my parents. I am very thankful of all these gifts that I have received. Here is my Epi Alma in Cassis. I've always loved the color purple.
> Epi Alma Cassis -purchased in October 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brea PM in Amarante - purchased January 2010.


.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Beautiful LV's.   You're lucky to have such a nice collection at such a young age.   It sounds like you have very thoughtful parents.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Jaydensmommy said:


> You are one very lucky woman.





SillyLaura said:


> Really like your collection!





Lola69 said:


> AMAZINGGG!!! Congrats on it all i love the Coach & LV!





Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful LV's.   You're lucky to have such a nice collection at such a young age.   It sounds like you have very thoughtful parents.


Thank you for all your kind words and giving me the opportunity to share with you!


----------



## strsusc

gorgeous collection and beyond generous parents for buying you such beautiful gifts that will last quite sometime!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Awesome Collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Love ALL of them especially your Vernis Alma!!!


----------



## winhkay

beautiful collection ! youre very lucky


----------



## nmserrano

Its a very nice collection. Love how grateful you are kuddos to you!!!


----------



## HKKH

Indeed! I really find it incredible that you own so many there all very pretty you have very good taste. My favorites in your collection are the LV Almas


----------



## glamourdoll.

strsusc said:


> gorgeous collection and beyond generous parents for buying you such beautiful gifts that will last quite sometime!





ChrisyAM15 said:


> Awesome Collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Love ALL of them especially your Vernis Alma!!!





winhkay said:


> beautiful collection ! youre very lucky





nmserrano said:


> Its a very nice collection. Love how grateful you are kuddos to you!!!





HKKH said:


> Indeed! I really find it incredible that you own so many there all very pretty you have very good taste. My favorites in your collection are the LV Almas



Thank you so much!!


----------



## CMM

Great collection. I cannot wait to see how it continues to grow!


----------



## Sugarae2000

Great collection...thx for sharing!


----------



## glamourdoll.

CMM said:


> Great collection. I cannot wait to see how it continues to grow!





Sugarae2000 said:


> Great collection...thx for sharing!



Thank you.


----------



## miuccmiu

your collection is not small at all! u've accumulated so many within a year!!! lucky girl !


----------



## More bags

Beautiful collection - I love your choices!  Congratulations.


----------



## Miki56

Love the Prada


----------



## Yeva

Very nice collection...
Great taste you have!
I'm drooling over your Alma...love the color!


----------



## blueberryshake

thanks for sharing. love your silver alma


----------



## kfdjewels

As a LV lover I adored all the pictures of you LV bags and accessories! Your parents are so kind to you


----------



## jmimiru

I actually enjoyed reading your collection story, you and your family must be quite tight ! 

I love your sunnies + handbags


----------



## momobee

love the collection... congrats!

i'm new to tpf, so when i first discovered it, i was like :O people that can share my obsession with me! lol


----------



## linhhhuynh

loving the Epi Alma Cassis! and your Pradas. great collection, AND parents!


----------



## glamourdoll.

*miuccmiu, More bags, Miki56, Yeva, blueberryshake, kfdjewels, momobee, linhhhuynh* - thanks so much for looking and commenting!


----------



## pltprincess

What a wonderful diverse and versatile collection.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sfyhseo

great collection,i love LV .coach and prada


----------



## peach6

lucky u! great collection


----------



## aprilraign

Wow, what generous parents!  Great collection- you have sophisticated taste for someone so young.  I'm assuming you go to a school where luxury items are the norm- couldn't imagine rocking any of those bags back when I was in high school.


----------



## glamourdoll.

*pltprincess, peach6* - thank you!

*aprilraign* - thanks! Luxury items weren't prevalent at school, even though I do see them from time to time, but I honestly couldn't have seen myself carrying those bags in class so I usually used them after school or on weekends.


----------



## Mj77

Beautiful collection!


----------



## dishabille24

Your LV looks sooo good


----------



## LVBeauty

Love love love your collection


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Beautiful collection! * I also love your little stories to go with each purse. xD


----------



## DaisyChanel

great collection ,I like your LV and Prada````


----------



## teagirl1

hey giselle, just had another look at your collection. great pics and hope things are going well in TO!


----------



## earthx

Beautiful Collections and pictures! Thanks for sharing (=


----------



## poshpearl

love for your collection!


----------



## sweetart

wonderful collection!!!


----------



## cupcakes26

Love your collection


----------



## kleo86

amazing collection there!


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection! Love the Coach Sabrinas and LVs!


----------



## Jolie2533

LOVE the silver LV Alma!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I  your bags and your story!!  I wish I had such classy taste 10 years ago when I was 18!  I have had my eye on the trevi pm and verona pm.  I finally decided the trevi will be my first LV--of course that is before trying it on so we shall see if I still love it in person!  I can't wait to see what you get next!


----------



## missgiannina

your lv collection is tdf


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Lovely collection.


----------



## ladylucas94

You got style and taste. These bags are definately high end. I admire you because you are not afraid to share your hobby and bags to the world. Keep them coming.


----------



## BagLadyCC

Gorgeous collection of purses...love the stories that went with them!  Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## msjoviana

You have a very classic and tasteful group. I'm loving Your purple lv and squishy leather pradas.


----------



## enamored

Great collection.  I especially love your Breas.  Wish they still made the PM in vernis!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

great collection....love the LV & Prada


----------



## ClassicShadow

love your Prada!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Gorgeous collection, congrats.


----------



## kelleysy9

Nice parents :d


----------



## tr1sha00

Love your collection!!!


----------



## adliz

oh, my! gorgeous collection!! especially    the alma vernis and also your chanels. can't wait to see what you'll be getting next


----------



## PassBag77

i love your bag collection and your parents!! we're bag twins.. i also have one verona pm


----------



## vanaily

Oh girlie, you're so lucky to have parents to surprise you with such goodies! I wonder if I could hint my parents for my up coming birthday in may lolol


----------



## girl12532

You have a great collection! Love it!


----------



## MCM_FanBoi

Gr8 Collection!


----------



## glamourdoll.

thank you for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## mirason

Great collection...You have amazing pieces! Congrats!!!


----------



## tinad2004

I adore your whole collection! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## zjajkj

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Fabulous collection!You have excellent taste


----------



## misshcouture

what a fabulous collection


----------



## JudasXxIscariot

Your Prada bags are gorgeous.


----------



## Aluxe

What a lovely and classy collection!!! Congrats!


----------



## ChennaiGirl

Amazing collection


----------



## maggiejac

Beautiful collection!


----------



## baglover90

i loveee the epi alma and tivoli pm! soooo cute!


----------



## maja376

Love your nude colour Prada!


----------



## pjoanne

Great collection!


----------



## ladylucas94

glamourdoll. said:


> While in Las Vegas, of course I was constantly bombarded with the beautiful displays and handbags of Louis Vuitton. I was once again reminded of the luxury handbags that I loved when I was younger. My mother decided to purchase my first Coach for me there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two Coach bags definitely fueled the addiction in me. I quickly fell in love with the Madison collection of Coach, and bought a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina is my definite favorite out of the entire Coach collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julianne that I use for school everyday.


 Beautiful Coaches ladylucas94


----------



## ladylucas94

glamourdoll. said:


> All the accessories acquired during my handbag time period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Pochette, LV Insolite wallet, Prada wallet, Dior wallet, LV Vernis key & change holder.
> 
> I know that this is definitely not the end of my collection, but I am currently very content with what I have right now. It's been a crazy few years, and I certainly look forward to expanding my handbag collection as I get older.
> Thank you so much for letting me share my story and collection with you all. I am really happy to have found a forum where everyone understands this handbag 'obsession' that I have, and that I can share opinions and thoughts with you all!


 I like the collection altought I would jazz it up add more color try white or aqua purples just keep showing off the line its terrific!!!


----------



## shivamya00

great collection!


----------



## myu3160

Lucky girl to have such wonderful parents! Great collection!


----------



## TheAnni

Wow, you have an amazing collection!
I'm going to buy a new bag soon and I really love the Verona PM and the Alma PM in Vernis. If you could only have one of them, which one would you choose, any why?  Thanks in advance


----------



## glamourdoll.

TheAnni said:


> Wow, you have an amazing collection!
> I'm going to buy a new bag soon and I really love the Verona PM and the Alma PM in Vernis. If you could only have one of them, which one would you choose, any why?  Thanks in advance



Thank you! I'd definitely get the Alma PM.. I guess it just holds a special place in my heart, because it's so pretty and makes me feel so good when I carry it LOL. 
But honestly, I guess it depends on what you want to use your bag for. With my Alma, I take more care of it than when I carry it compared to my Verona. Verona PM to me is more of a knock around bag in the rain; while my Vernis Alma is something that I carry whenever I want to feel special, hehe. HTH!


----------



## TheAnni

glamourdoll. said:


> Thank you! I'd definitely get the Alma PM.. I guess it just holds a special place in my heart, because it's so pretty and makes me feel so good when I carry it LOL.
> But honestly, I guess it depends on what you want to use your bag for. With my Alma, I take more care of it than when I carry it compared to my Verona. Verona PM to me is more of a knock around bag in the rain; while my Vernis Alma is something that I carry whenever I want to feel special, hehe. HTH!



Thank you for the quick reply!  I guess I'll just have to try them on and see which one I love more.


----------



## discoAMOUR

what a darling collection!!!


----------



## travelerscloset

You luck girl!  I can imagine your collection growing in tremendous #s as years go by!  Such a lovely collection at an early age!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks everyone!  I will take better pics of my updated collection sometime this weekend!


----------



## glamourdoll.

I had some free time and decided to take better photos of my bags. Some of them are gone now, but I've also added new bags to my collection! 

Chanel Camellia WOC in Rose Fonce










Chanel Camellia Yen Holder





Both Camellias together! I love this design.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Chanel GST with GHW that my best friend got for me from Barcelona~





Chanel Moujik flap from the Paris-Moscou collection


----------



## glamourdoll.

LV Trevi PM. I love this bag so much, it was one of my HG and I was lucky enough to finally stumble on this in person which was Made in France! My mom bought this for me as a graduation present. 





LV Verona PM. 









LV Inspiree - I got this for my 19th birthday. This was back when the Empriente line just came out and LV SAs were all secretive about it. I was lucky enough to find this though!


----------



## alice87

Beautiful collection!


----------



## glamourdoll.

LV Lumineuse PM. I got this bag quite recently - I love it so much! Bags that have double straps are a huge plus to me.. The Empriente line is one of my favourites from LV because the amazing leather quality and craftsmanship. I'm so in love with this one.. 














LV Monogram Speedy 30 - My first ever designer bag. I blame this bag for bringing my into the world of designer handbags.


----------



## glamourdoll.

LV Tivoli GM









LV Vernis Alma - I love this bag so much - was one of my HGs! 













LV Epi Brea PM


----------



## glamourdoll.

Epi Alma in Cassis









Balenciaga City in Blue Lavande


----------



## glamourdoll.




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Fab collection


----------



## *sam**

Great collection!!!


----------



## nay.nay01

Great collection! A lot of variety!


----------



## earthx

love your updated collection!!


----------



## Maddiem83

gorgous collection


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ivonna

Love your collection glamourdoll. Congratualtions!


----------



## glamourdoll.

*ivonna*, thank you!


----------



## kwroxas

wow!!! i super heart bags and so is ur collection!


----------



## luvluv

Wow you have a fabulous collection! Congrats on all of your beauties! Very nice parents you have! I told mine that I wanted an LV for my graduation and they laughed at me! You are one blessed gal!  Only child?


----------



## glamourdoll.

*luvluv*, thank you so much for your kind words. Yes, I am an only child..  There are definitely pros and cons to this though!


----------



## dlynn

glamourdoll . . .your collection is beautiful! You have great taste and many of my favorites!


----------



## glamourdoll.

dlynn said:


> glamourdoll . . .your collection is beautiful! You have great taste and many of my favorites!



dylnn, thank you so much! I've seen your amazing reveals and collection multiple times, hehe. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## bubu123

Love your collection! You're such a lucky girl!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

love your collection glamourdoll!! you have such great taste!


----------



## CookieLady

Great collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## glamourdoll.

*bubu123, a.s.h.l.e.y, CookieLady* - thanks for the compliments and your time for checking my thread out!


----------



## Dinlay

I really like your collection! and you can bless your parents


----------



## More bags

Great updated photos!  You have an amazing collection, great choices, colours and overall variety.  My favourites are your Flamme Lumineuse and your Cassis Alma.  Which ones do you use most often?


----------



## glamourdoll.

More bags said:


> Great updated photos!  You have an amazing collection, great choices, colours and overall variety.  My favourites are your Flamme Lumineuse and your Cassis Alma.  Which ones do you use most often?



Thanks! I had an issue with my Lumi, LV took it back and gave me a replacement. I rarely use my Cassis Alma because, as much as I love it, the colour doesn't exactly go with my wardrobe too well.


----------



## designvixen

WOW!!! That is an absolutely amazing collection, I'm impressed. You've got great taste, and style. (And I've always thought that your avatar was very chic too.)


----------



## glamourdoll.

Updating my thread with my Empriente Artsy MM in Infini


----------



## peace1029

I'm not really a LV fan, but I love your LVs


----------



## hungteo

oh my goddd,love love your collection :d


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

all your collection is lovely!!! love LV bags! Congrats!!


----------



## Lovely87

nice collection


----------



## LVoeletters

gorgeous!!!!! i loooove the prada!


----------



## yummiyum

I love your brea pm! I remembered how badly I wanted it but when I saved up enough they were no longer available.


----------



## kristar

Very beautiful Collection!


----------



## amp821

Love your Coach Madison collection! I have three myself, have a Balenciaga, a Fendi, but there is something about the Madison. I use them constantly and can't get enough.


----------



## xbwoman

OMG! Love your Coach, Prada and LV collection so much! I have 12 Coach bags and few Coach cosmetic and coin bags.  1 LV purse (but I like yours more than the one I have), 1 LV wallet and many other bags but I don't have a Prada.


----------



## ZippyWho

First of all, love love your variation of pradas.
Your Verona PM picture is the best, better than the stock photo.
Not to mention, love your other variation of the other purses. 

I noticed you red JC is no longer with you, but that is my fav of any JC. 

Which store(s) do you go to get the different Prada styles?


----------



## glamourdoll.

ZippyWho said:


> First of all, love love your variation of pradas.
> Your Verona PM picture is the best, better than the stock photo.
> Not to mention, love your other variation of the other purses.
> 
> I noticed you red JC is no longer with you, but that is my fav of any JC.
> 
> Which store(s) do you go to get the different Prada styles?



Thanks! My red JC is still with me, I just have it stowed away somewhere in storage. 

Most of my Prada was bought in Nordstrom.


----------



## ZippyWho

glamourdoll. said:


> Thanks! My red JC is still with me, I just have it stowed away somewhere in storage.
> 
> Most of my Prada was bought in Nordstrom.



I forgot to mention, I love your blog. Great taste and style.  You look so cute. 

Our Nordstrom here doesn't have great selections. 

Thanks for your info.


----------



## glamourdoll.

ZippyWho said:


> I forgot to mention, I love your blog. Great taste and style.  You look so cute.
> 
> Our Nordstrom here doesn't have great selections.
> 
> Thanks for your info.



You are so sweet! Thank you so much


----------



## glamourdoll.

Updating with some new additions! 

Balenciaga '11 Parme City with RGGH






Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Galliera PM









Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB in Amarante


----------



## marsed

glamourdoll. said:


> January rolled around, and my 18th birthday was approaching. Once again, my parents bought me to LV and allowed me to purchase I wanted. I went with the Vernis Alma in Deco Gris Art, and a Monogram Eva. (Forgot to take a photo of the Eva, so I used an old group photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than my love for LV, I am also strangely attracted to Prada. I think that their leather is absolutely gorgeous. I suppose I don't really have a story to the purchases of my Pradas. It's just something that has always been admired in my head, and I felt that I had to get it out of the way when I found the bags on sale..


love the silver Louis vuitton


----------



## Luxury Ave

You have a great collection! I especially love the Brea PM in Amarante! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kef2

Congrats on your beautiful collection.


----------



## shoeaholic09

wow your collection and story is amazing! Particularly love the coach sabrina! on the hunt now!! :shame:


----------



## sholly6

Great collection


----------



## dat1okrikagirl

wonderful collection, loved your knew additions also


----------



## Morlaix

Amazing collection!!You are so blessed.


----------



## Morlaix

LVoe Galliera Azur,Enjoy your bag.


----------



## cathycat0402

Love the prada!!!


----------



## 50wishes




----------



## glamourdoll.

thank you!


----------



## poupee

Awww, I grew up on LeSportsac myself. I actually have a backpack I bought in college and used - everyone loves it. Right now though, I WANT your Alma Cassis. *adds to wishlist*


----------



## chikata

Fabulous collection! I love the Tokidoki bags and I agree with you that it's super difficult to take pictures of them in comparison to bag that have some good form to them. I adore the face that they're easy to clean and super durable


----------



## lulu30045

you have an amazing collection!!!


----------



## Cecilia911

Amazing collection, love ur Prada


----------



## cadgyrl

Love that first gold Coach bag!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Thanks everyone


----------



## hearth

Oh My u really have that LV addiction on you!!!! 

i want to have..


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Nice


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your collection, you have great taste


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

love your new additions


----------



## Calvin7592

A 2008 CRV is nicer than a majority of the cars that 17 year olds drive... But anyway, nice collection!


----------



## Thandie

Awesome collection.

Love your Chanel flap and Epi Brea.


----------



## glamourdoll.

My new black balenciaga city with RH


----------



## n_moviehouse

very nice collection..to die for indeed


----------



## emirange

Great collection! your parents are awesome


----------



## glamourdoll.

My new Céline smooth mini luggage in black!


----------



## gburgnicole

How awesome...I have a very similar progression of bags acquired over the years, starting with Coach.  I hope to one day have as many nice ones as you!


----------



## juls12

You have a great collection. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

You hav ea beautiful collection! I love your latest addition!


----------



## DollbabyGirl

Stunningly Beautiful Collection! You have wonderful taste


----------



## shopla28

Love the Prada's !


----------



## jan01

love the coach collection especially the non monogrammed best coaches in my opinion


----------



## Glamouricious

Love it!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love her


----------



## OANHderful

glamourdoll. said:


> View attachment 1826126


Love the BAL family pic.


----------



## Maddy luv

What's an amazing collection with a lot of variety. Congrats!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Wow such a gorgeous collection. Your Trevi and Verona are TDF but I think I will be getting the Verona in the MM. Can I ask how you store all your bags? That is my problem right now cause I have a pretty small room and closet. Do you have a nice walkin closet or a handbag organizer type thing?


----------



## earthx

Love your new Celine! I am looking for one myself


----------



## glamourdoll.

ms.handbagqueen said:


> Wow such a gorgeous collection. Your Trevi and Verona are TDF but I think I will be getting the Verona in the MM. Can I ask how you store all your bags? That is my problem right now cause I have a pretty small room and closet. Do you have a nice walkin closet or a handbag organizer type thing?



Thanks! I store some on shelves in my walkin closet or on display on a cube shelf


----------



## glamourdoll.

earthx said:


> Love your new Celine! I am looking for one myself



Thanks Earth! Hope you find yours soon!!


----------



## erinrose

Congrats on you new bags, they´re all so pretty! And we´re bag twins with a lot of them


----------



## glamourdoll.

erinrose said:
			
		

> Congrats on you new bags, they´re all so pretty! And we´re bag twins with a lot of them



Thanks dear! I know that we have similar tastes ;D I saw your celine reveal a while back and you looked so good with it that it stuck in my mind even more!


----------



## candyappleofeye

Love that brea!! I'm thinking about getting one for myself


----------



## glamourdoll.

Updating with my new purchase  
Céline Trapeze in Almond


----------



## jessica1_ivette

The Almas are beautiful


----------



## nolanm2000

Did u do a bag collection video on ur a lo g time ago


----------



## nolanm2000

On YouTube


----------



## glamourdoll.

nolanm2000 said:


> On YouTube



Yes, but I took that video down.


----------



## lilapot

glamourdoll. said:


> My new Céline smooth mini luggage in black!



Omg, this is BEAUTIFUL! Love it!


----------



## monchichi52

glamourdoll. said:


> Updating with my new purchase
> Céline Trapeze in Almond


Oh my! Did they actually have this at holts?? Congrats!!! So jelly


----------



## fairchild119

You have a very nice collection and wonderful parents.


----------



## glamourdoll.

monchichi52 said:


> Oh my! Did they actually have this at holts?? Congrats!!! So jelly



Yup! It was actually on the floor too.. But they pulled a new one from the back for me.


----------



## beckatiffanie

Love your LV collection!


----------



## glamourdoll.

beckatiffanie said:


> Love your LV collection!



Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

Beautiful collection, love everyone especially the Celine's and LVs. My collection started similarly with Coach and Juicy too?


----------



## zeeni26

Love you're collection very classy


----------



## TheMariaHansen

What an amazing collection


----------



## jamespen

Great collection, loved it.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

Update please! I know you have more acquisitions since (: and if you could post a pic of your handbag collection that would also be amazing ! I'm dying to see your new bags((:


----------

